# GAHHH!!! I can't believe it! I think it happened to me!



## Bee Whisperer

Looks like some dead yellow jackets on the bottom board as well.


----------



## Brandy

They possibly absconded and then got robbed out. Not much brood there.


----------



## Aerindel

Anything is possible I guess, but why would they abscond at this time of year? or leave behind so many eggs?

I also wonder if there was more brood but it was taken by the hornets? Their where a lot of hornets in there.


----------



## Brandy

This is pretty much the time of year I see it the most. But looking at the frames I'm thinking there were some other issues as well. Mites on the BB and looks like there was also some moisture getting in. Those top bars should have nice white burr comb this time of year. Theirs "not so much"..


----------



## Aerindel

I've actually never seen burr comb in my hives at any time of year. I'm foundationless which I think helps with this since they always have a place to build comb of any size they want.

There where other issues, mites and DWV but i've had some of that in all my hives all year. And there where a ton of bees in this hive just last week.

As for moisture I had some trouble last year but I switched tops and haven't had any since.

And today is only the third time its rained in the past two months here so I don't think its a current issue.


----------



## burns375

Aerindel said:


> I've actually never seen burr comb in my hives at any time of year. I'm foundationless which I think helps with this since they always have a place to build comb of any size they want.


You've never had a hive strong enough or a large enough flow to produce burr comb.


----------



## mac

Looks like mine if they go queenless and get robbed out. From what I've read bees don't rob out hives that have crashed from CCD


----------



## Aerindel

> Looks like mine if they go queenless and get robbed out. From what I've read bees don't rob out hives that have crashed from CCD


What about hornets? it was freaking filled with hornets. 

And if it went queenless how come there where hundreds of abandoned eggs?


----------



## OlofL

In the forth picture (dark frame) there is a lot of white stuff on the cell walls. This is usually mite feces that is quickly cleaned out be the bees. Seeing this much indicates they had a very serious mite infestation. My guess is that they absconded because of this.

Open some of the capped cells and pull out the pupae carefully with pliers and look for the white stuff on the cell wall. If more than 10% of the cells have it, it is critical.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms

Honey Hive Farms,

Did you treat for mites? Looks or feels like they possibly absconded.

NOTE:
If it were from wasp killing them there would be lots of bodies laying around they don't carry them off that I have ever heard of or seen
When a bee has mites it is like a fist on your body so say it has 8 of them to carry around and then they go out to bring say pollen back, they get to tired to make it back to the hive.

Hope all goes well.

Tim Moore


----------



## Belewsboy

European hornets will carry off bees to eat them. I have to stand by my hives about sunset and swat at them with a tennis racket.


----------



## Aerindel

No I don't treat for mites. I didn't think hives would abscond because of mites though, I thought they would just die. 

Well maybe its not CCD. I actually would rather it was mites or something else fairly common and understood. It just seemed like it happened really fast.


----------



## jim lyon

A late summer to fall dwindling hive that is full of eggs is a pretty sure sign of mite collapse and you are quite correct it does happen pretty fast and catch even experienced beekeepers off guard. Within a month a hive can go from full of bees and brood to a small dwindling hive with a queen desperately trying to remedy the situation by laying more eggs.


----------



## JWChesnut

This has **all** the symptom expression of a mite collapse. You were given warning in the summer when you recorded mites and its accompanying DWV.

The real syndrome here is TFFT, or in the vernacular - "Treatment Free Fairy Tale" disease, and this affects beekeepers before it attacks the bees. 

In my county, among my circle, foundationless comb does not prevent mites. I have no idea how the promoters of this "system" achieve their results, or even if the reported results are not just wishful thinking.

If you see mites in the summer, they are not just going to disappear. They are going to build to September, when with the cut-off of drone brood, and the generally shrinking brood nest, they are going explode on worker bees. If you see mites in the summer (with their virus load), and you want save the hive, you should treat. -- period, full stop, the end --


----------



## clyderoad

> Honey Hive Farms,
> 
> Did you treat for mites? Looks or feels like they possibly absconded.
> 
> NOTE:
> If it were from wasp killing them there would be lots of bodies laying around they don't carry them off that I have ever heard of or seen
> When a bee has mites it is like a fist on your body so say it has 8 of them to carry around and then they go out to bring say pollen back, they get to tired to make it back to the hive.


You need to read the comments above by Jim Lyon and JWChesnut.


----------



## CaBees

JWChestnut - In my county said:


> Who is making this claim? I didn't read that on this thread....
> In my "country" I know of lots of survivor hives that survive the mites. It doesn't take chemical treatments; but maintenance and being proactive. Why do you need to be sarcastic about other's beliefs? I equate it to horseback riding; many strong opinions... you take what makes sense to you and spend years experiencing it. That is also part of the enjoyment of beekeeping but really; don't trash other's beliefs. It is insulting!
> 
> And to the original poster keep trying and figuring it all out; don't give up. I am glad I do not have to deal with hornets but we are fighting tons of yellow jackets this year. I just took a part a hive that absconded and now I'll freeze the resources for next year. Each spring brings new promise... K


----------



## CaBees

P.S. PW... aren't your bees radioactive in Morro Bay?


----------



## Aerindel

Sounds like mites then. Other hives now are very weak as well now. Guess I have my answer.

Looks like total losses for me this year.


----------



## clyderoad

aerindel- you might want to edit your last post


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Anyone else wonder how often that _magic eraser_ that _Barry _uses has to get refilled/replaced?  :lookout:


----------



## CaBees

Thats ok, I got it in my email and thought, "nope, I don't think so" and the bad vibe floated out and away.... 
***********
Is it a total loss of all our hives because one hive absconded? No... definately doesn't have to be and I hope not. But I'm out of this thread now and advise you keep reading and thinking about your hives as individuals units and check out what you have left. Good luck!


----------



## justin

airendel, its the yellowjackets, they overwhelm the hive and the bees leave brood and all behind. i fought them all summer and did well until last week when the weather forced the bees to cluster, and put the yj's into kill mode. i've lost a couple singles (late splits) and in years past i've lost multiple hives to them. the weakest die first, so maybe mites were a factor, but right now the yjs are so aggressive i'd blame it all on them. they are flying in 38 degree rain here, and walking in and out of the hives while the bees are clustered. our locations are pretty similar. justin


----------



## Colino

I don't know if this is the case but I believe the eggs I see in the pics are laying workers eggs.


----------

